# the Shaggs



## shmotrezoom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi--I originally posted this in the non-classical forum before, but it's quite relevant here too, especially for fans of Carter and Ives, and other composers who mess around with different tempos/temperaments/tunings.
Also for fans of sibling shared weirdness.

The Shaggs





 Unfortunately, no actual vid of them exists.

Any takers?

Some background--3 small-town New Hampshire sisters in 1969. Almost completely untutored and surely unready.

They re-invented the wheel and came up with something else.


----------



## Noak (Jul 18, 2009)

Awesome Outsider-music. Everybody should listen to The Shaggs at least once in their lifetime, it really puts music in perspective.


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

A friend of mine showed me this band a few years back (he's works in a record store, so yeah, one of those guys). The music is a bit creepy in my opinion. I've always viewed The Residents as analogous to Ives ala their sampling of bits from popular songs.


----------

